# choccy covered beans



## yamyamcoffeeengineer (Sep 24, 2012)

hello everyone,

Can anyone recommend any choccy covered beans, after being spoilt in new zealand with their amazing coffee and choccy beans, we want to bring that lovely taste into our own house. I have found a lovely blend of coffee but they dont supply choccy beans, so hopefully someone can help out ?

many thanks


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

make them yourself?


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

See, i'm wondering, chocolate being flushed up the grouphead, lovely sugary deposits, then there's all that crap going through the grinder.

Buy beans that taste of chocolate, don't cover them with it.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Im hoping he meant for eating.

Get some beans which are medium-dark roasted, buy some quality 80% cocao chocolate, melt it down & mix the two together. Dry them out on greaseproof paper. If you have the skills to properly temper the chocolate you will get a high-gloss/mirror finish


----------



## yamyamcoffeeengineer (Sep 24, 2012)

They are served on your sideplate with an espresso of your choice, you dont put them in your portafilter. Bit like hot chocs and marshmallows, we have seen plenty of little biscuits being served with coffee but no choccy covered beans. Would love to make them myself but can you think of the mess and the moaning off my wife in the kitchen ??


----------



## yamyamcoffeeengineer (Sep 24, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Im hoping he meant for eating.
> 
> Get some beans which are medium-dark roasted, buy some quality 80% cocao chocolate, melt it down & mix the two together. Dry them out on greaseproof paper. If you have the skills to properly temper the chocolate you will get a high-gloss/mirror finish


wish i was that clever,


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

garydyke1 said:


> Im hoping he meant for eating.
> 
> Get some beans which are medium-dark roasted, buy some quality 80% cocao chocolate, melt it down & mix the two together. Dry them out on greaseproof paper. If you have the skills to properly temper the chocolate you will get a high-gloss/mirror finish


Ah, well, you never know


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Steve, found these - may be worth a look.... http://www.melburyandappleton.co.uk/dark-chocolate-coffee-beans---100g-1761-p.asp

Andy

ps your coffee all packed up and waiting for courier to pick up this afternoon..


----------



## Kamakazie! (Nov 22, 2012)

There aren't great but Cafe Nero sell their own.

Otherwise I've found decent ones at various delicatessens.


----------



## Toucan (Aug 16, 2012)

Algerian coffee stores sell some decent ones...


----------



## yamyamcoffeeengineer (Sep 24, 2012)

coffeebean said:


> Hi Steve, found these - may be worth a look.... http://www.melburyandappleton.co.uk/dark-chocolate-coffee-beans---100g-1761-p.asp
> 
> Andy
> 
> ps your coffee all packed up and waiting for courier to pick up this afternoon..


cheers andy,

coffee arrived this morning thank you









will have a looksie at those choccy beans now, they were a real good thought in the coffee cultures in nz, saying that they knew how to make a good coffee unlike most coffee shops here,

good job i,m back to teach them lol.

thanks again


----------



## yamyamcoffeeengineer (Sep 24, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> Ah, well, you never know










lol...............


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You don't often come across them but try somewhere like John Lewis or Selfridges. They often have those in stock as seasonal treats.

The white chocolate ones in NZ are divine as a snack.


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

I thought I had some but after looking at the pack they were coffee sweets!

I had some recently though but I have no idea where I got them from!! They had milk and white chocolate though so There are some around!


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

http://www.hotelchocolat.co.uk/cid/INNPMFYS4IQAX15RZ0G0Q6KIBXIST07D/Dark-Costa-Rican-Coffee-P290003/


----------

